# Cinnamon Could Be The Secret Ingredient To Weight Loss



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, it can't possibly hurt....

You may want to add more cinnamon to the meals you're preparing this holiday season. Findings of a new study have shown that the popular spice can boost metabolism and may aid in weight loss.

*Cinnamon And Cinnamaldehyde*
Cinnamon, a popular ingredient used in mulled wine, pumpkin spice lattes and egg-nog, has also been associated with reducing risk for diabetes, relieving symptoms of Alzheimer's disease, and lowering cholesterol levels.

In a study published in the December 2017 issue of the journal _Metabolism_, Jun Wu, of the Life Sciences Institute at the University of Michigan, and colleagues looked into the effect of cinnamaldehyde on fat cells of mice and humans. Cinnamaldehyde, is the essential oil responsible for the flavor and color of cinnamon.

*Fat Cells*
Fat cells, also known as adipocytes, store energy in the form of lipids. Our distant ancestors benefited from this long-term storage since there was a greater need to store fat at the time when high-fat foods were scarce. The body uses fat in times of scarcity or in cold temperatures.

"It's only been relatively recently that energy surplus has become a problem," Wu said.

The researchers found that exposure to cinnamon oil triggered the mouse and human cells to burn energy through the process of thermogenesis, which burns calories to generate heat and keep the body warm.

*Cinnamon As Treatment For Obesity*
The potentials of cinnamon for treating obesity are promising given the obesity epidemic that the world faces. Figures from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) show that 36.5 percent of adults in the United States are obese.

The condition has been linked to a range of health problems and diseases, which include heart disease, stroke, and cancer. In one study, researchers found that weight problem is one of the top factors that contribute to the development of cancer.

Since cinnamon is already widely used in the food industry, researchers said that it may be easier to convince patients to stick to a cinnamon-based treatment compared with a traditional drug regimen. Cinnamon may offer an approach to metabolic health that patients may find easier to adhere to.

"Given the wide usage of cinnamon in the food industry, the notion that this popular food additive, instead of a drug, may activate thermogenesis, could ultimately lead to therapeutic strategies against obesity that are much better adhered to by participants," researchers wrote in their study.

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/2...d-be-the-secret-ingredient-to-weight-loss.htm


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

It was touted several years ago as a way to lower blood sugar for diabetics. That really didn't pan out. But from what I can tell cinnamon is fairly harmless, so it wouldn't hurt anyone to try it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I've got plenty in my apple pie...will go eat some and let you know how it works. 

Just to be sure, I'll sprinkle some cinnamon on the ice cream too.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> I've got plenty in my apple pie...will go eat some and let you know how it works.
> 
> Just to be sure, I'll sprinkle some cinnamon on the ice cream too.



Sadly...it didn't work.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I eat a lot of cinnamon always have! grew up eating it. mom use to make a lot of stuff using cinnamon and molasses. like lassy mogs, spice cake, brown bread etc. I do the same. not sure if it helps or not. what mom had would have been the real cinnamon. I read somewhere we don't often get the real stuff now.at the bulk store anyway. I could be wrong though! ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Ceylon cinnamon was the one that was supposed to help control blood sugar.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I buy real Ceylon cinnamon from Penzey online.


----------



## pointsevenout (Nov 29, 2017)

newfieannie said:


> I eat a lot of cinnamon always have! grew up eating it. mom use to make a lot of stuff using cinnamon and molasses. like lassy mogs, spice cake, brown bread etc. I do the same. not sure if it helps or not. what mom had would have been the real cinnamon. I read somewhere we don't often get the real stuff now.at the bulk store anyway. I could be wrong though! ~Georgia


That's very true. I did a lot of research on cinnamon quite a while back. Can't really remember all the details. But in the United States it is very difficult to get real cinnamon. The fake cinnamon in most grocery stores can hurt you if too much is consumed. I forget how. So I dropped that project and moved on.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I love hot chocolate made with real cocoa - not that awful pre-mix with so much sugar in it - and always add a quarter teaspoon of real cinnamon to each cup. I started doing this many years ago when I was determined to lose weight and since I am not a scientist I don't know if it worked or not but I did lose all the weight I wanted to lose and kept it off - still drink it today.


----------

